# У Самого Синего Моря Я.Миягава из Каникулы Любви



## cromler (10 Июн 2013)

Ребята, кто-нить мог поделиться нотами для аккордеона У Самого Синего Море из фильма Каникулы Любви 1963. Композитор Я. Миягава. Знаю они есть в сборнике Ритмы Планеты Выпуск 2. Может кто-то смог бы отсканировать. Спасибо заранее


----------



## 1alex123 (10 Июн 2013)

Оставьтe Ваш e-mail


----------



## IlyaKop (10 Июн 2013)

Скиньте мне, пожалуйста, на [email protected]


----------



## SDmitriy (10 Июн 2013)

*1alex123*, я думаю, многим пользователям этого сайта будет очень интересно поиграть это произведение. Поэтому, не жадничайте, пожалуйста, и залейте нотки на файлообменник, а ссылкой поделитесь со всеми коллегами в этой теме. Ведь должна же быть у нас взаимовыручка: "Ты поможешь мне, а я - тебе", для этого мы и зарегистрировались на этом сайте.
_*Заранее спасибо!
*_


----------



## cromler (11 Июн 2013)

CПасибо, что откликнулись, мой имэйл [email protected]


----------



## Victord (21 Июн 2013)

1alex123 писал:


> Оставьтe Ваш e-mail


[email protected] Заранее спасибо.
С уважением, Виктор.


----------



## Виктор Д. (21 Июн 2013)

Пожалуйста, отправьте и на [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## sergcv (21 Июн 2013)

И мне пожалуйста на [email protected]
Большое спасибо!


----------



## voldemar-60 (21 Июн 2013)

Если не затруднит, отправьте пожалуйста на мой адрес. Спасибо!
[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (21 Июн 2013)

Отправил voldemar-60,sergcv,Виктор Д.


----------



## 1alex123 (21 Июн 2013)

Доброго врeмeни.

Вот ссылка на скачиваниe:

http://rghost.net/46924002


----------



## ArTiSt_33 (31 Май 2016)

можно на [email protected]


----------



## ArTiSt_33 (31 Май 2016)

ссылка не работает(


----------



## Kosthenko (31 Май 2016)

artem_surikov () писал:ссылка не работает(* Каникулы любви  *(фокстрот) автор *Я.Миягава*(обр.В.Берзина),это произведение выкладывалось уже на форуме непосредственно  и   там другие аранжировки.


----------



## diletant (31 Май 2016)

Kosthenko/ писал:


> artem_surikov () писал:ссылка не работает(* Каникулы любви  *(фокстрот) автор *Я.Миягава*(обр.В.Берзина),это произведение выкладывалось уже на форуме непосредственно  и   там другие аранжировки.


 
 А вариант покруче,можно выложить?


----------



## Kosthenko (1 Июн 2016)

У меня других вариантов нет.А кто автор других аранжировок?


----------



## Y.P. (1 Июн 2016)

Есть еще такой вариант:

https://yadi.sk/d/w0aSM3Z1sAWpt

https://yadi.sk/d/jlQdBBqUsAXDV


----------



## Y.P. (1 Июн 2016)

Извините, Вариант пришлось перенести сюда:
http://s011.radikal.ru/i316/1606/20/67441c48450a.jpg
http://s017.radikal.ru/i401/1606/fc/21c28398720c.jpg


----------

